# My best ABTs Ever!



## redheelerdog (Feb 5, 2012)

Took some fresh Jalapenos, cut the seeds out.

Mixed up: *Cream cheese, 2 tablespoons of dry onion soup mix, a couple of splashes of worcestershire sauce and some nacho cheese dip. *

Filled the peppers and wrapped them in cheap thin bacon, then sprinkled them with a little pork rub.

Smoked @ 220F for a couple of hours.

Man, these were GOOD!


----------



## smoke king (Feb 5, 2012)

They look fantastic! I like the dry onion soup mix, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Feb 5, 2012)

look great


----------



## sprky (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya cant go wrong with ABT'S


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2012)

They look great, nice job!


----------



## flash (Feb 6, 2012)

Excellent !!


----------



## venture (Feb 6, 2012)

I bet those were a big hit!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

They do look great and thanks for the recipe...sounds like a winner!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks and sounds tasty


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thumbs Up good looking ABT Thumbs Up


----------

